# Ghost Shrimp



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I saw some ghost shrimp at my LFS the other day. Are they worth getting? They were very small and I figured they would probably get eaten pretty quick by one of my dwarf gouramis. Does anyone else keep ghost shrimp and how are they doing?


----------



## jtkaslik (Feb 9, 2004)

I actually bought some ghost shrimp a couple of weeks ago for my planted tank. None of the gouramis seem to bother them (2 pearl, 1 opaline, 1 dwarf) and they are quite large fish. They dont really do much, ie eating algae, but they are interesting to watch and are very cheap.


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

I have Ghost Shrimp in all my tanks.

Haven't had any problem with them being eaten, but I don't have any larger fish (mostly Tetras)

As stated above they don't eat much in the way of algae, but they do eat other detritus even fish poop.

They really stand their ground when accosted by other fish waving their antenna around. 

And they really are fun to watch, adds a little variety to a tank.

One suggestion though...
When adding them to the tank, do it at night with the light off. gives them a chance to get to the bottom without being attaked by fish thinking that you've just thrown in some flake food.

You might not see them for a few days, but once they become adjusted to their new surroundings they become quite bold, even to the point of taking sunken flakes of food from the substate that a corie cat is eating on.

Hers a pic of a couple of the little guys in my 55 Gal.

Cheers, Cactusdoug


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great thanks for the info. I think I will end up getting a few


----------

